# Chicago----Arctic Snow and Ice control.



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Are looking for EQM operators. All new Cats, mostly 252b3's and 924's. A few older Volvo's. 

Also need Salt Truck operators.

Call Linda at 708 532 1100. We service from the Wisconsin state line into NW Indy.


----------



## AEI (Nov 1, 2009)

I will be calling 1st thing Monday morning.


----------



## Chuck Kiser (Oct 2, 2013)

Do you have a need for a guy with a 1 ton Dodge with a 8' Boss power-V blade, I could load up a Toro 828 snow blower as well, if required by the job.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

operators don't touch shovels, blowers.....hell all the loaders have QC's for switching to buckets to load salt.

Don't use a lot subs, have over 300 pieces. I havent heard, but I would call anyways.


----------

